# Salamis Cruises



## metrobird (Apr 7, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience of Salamis Cruises? They do short cruises out of Limassol. We were thinking of booking one for my parents' anniversary but information on the internet is scant! Grateful for any information.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Salamis have a cruise ship, but compared to real ones its poor. And if Salamis runs it like the rest of the fleet it is not to recomend. But we have never tried any cruise with them so perhaps its ok.
Their freighter for trucks from Greece to Limassol have been stuck 2 km outside Lavrio Harbor today with broken propeller. My business partner is onboard and have lived through a night of storm with the ship anchored and not manoverable

Not very nice


----------

